# Spotting scope



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking that it's time that I finally get a spotting scope... I borrowed a friend's Cabelas 20-60X and it was a great tool for scouting. I don't want to keep hassling him, so I'd like to get my own. 

I was curious to hear if anyone has any experience with the Vortex Nomad 20-60X or the Vortex Viper 15-45 (non HD). I'm not totally stuck on this brand, but I love the warranty they have. Is it best to have better magnification? My buddy's spotter was nice and bright, but once cranked all the way to 60x, the clarity and brightness dropped quite a bit. I'm sure this happens with most spotting scopes. 

Anyways, just curious to hear your thoughts!


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a Vortex Skyline 20-60x80 and loved it. Best glass for your money IMO. Get the best scope you can afford because it will benefit you immensely and like you mentioned, lesser quality glass will lose clarity as you crank down the magnification. Can't beat the Vortex warranty either. Good luck.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the nomad and it is by far a better product than Vortexs' binos I have a set of daimond back binos and I would trade those in for a pair of cheaper vanguards or pay a little extra for Nikon Monarchs. But the Nomad for me is a keeper. It is cheap and it is useful for my purpose of defining things at a far distance. Every spotting scope loses light out to 60x and the Nomad does it a little faster, but if you have a good tripod like the vanguard espod then things are pretty stable at long distances.. No matter what I recommend getting a good tripod.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a good post about just that. I vote for the Redfield Rampage.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=38118&hilit=redfield+rampage


----------

